

Show HN: Answer to the Arms Race of OpenTable Restaurant Reservations - jasonjei
http://www.tablesweep.com/

======
dhbanes
Pretty cool, nice interface. A new era of high frequency restaurant
reservations emerging? Perhaps purchased reservations can be bundled and sold
as an investment vehicle.

~~~
jasonjei
Thanks :) I'm working on improving the UI a little more, as well as provide a
little more clarity. It's checking OpenTable every minute (and will attempt to
book it right away if it's available) even though the UI doesn't show it. I'm
even thinking of showing a persistent progress bar or Ajax spinner just to get
that motif across.

I wrote a program too for Momofuku Ko. I'll add in more adapters depending on
user interest.

I also wrote the program partly in response to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6101161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6101161)

